# Exhaust manifold issue



## show_time23 (Apr 26, 2010)

I purchased an exhaust manifold for my 05 Altima. I'm wondering if it should look the way it does. Some of the openings seem like they would constrict proper flow of exhaust. I have pictures:


----------



## jdg (Aug 27, 2009)

That is one CRAP welding job. I'm not a professional welder by any stretch of the imagination and even I wouldn't claim those welds.


----------



## show_time23 (Apr 26, 2010)

Yeah that's the first thing I noticed too. It also doesn't have the any holes for brackets or heatshield. It's $100 cheaper than the next up. You think it's worth it or will it do the job?


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

show_time23 said:


> I purchased an exhaust manifold for my 05 Altima. I'm wondering if it should look the way it does. Some of the openings seem like they would constrict proper flow of exhaust. I have pictures:


Yes, it sure is a piece of S**t welds and on top of that it looks like a big mismatch of port sizes. Will probably run worse then the stock manifold.


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

could always use a grinder to smooth it out, I don't know if the lack of a heat shield would cause any damage to surrounding items


----------



## show_time23 (Apr 26, 2010)

Yeah I read that the lack of heat shield won't do any damage, it's strictly there to keep me from getting burned.

The ports all different sizes. Will this cause any sort of damage to the engine? Like pressure issues or somethin?

I'd hate to have to pay $100 more for different manifold but I also don't want $100+ worth of repairs due to this manifold.

Thanks for the help


----------



## jdg (Aug 27, 2009)

Just judging from the weld job, that manifold isn't going to last any length of time anyway. 
That 'bluing' around the edges should be smooth and continuous, not all blocked up like it is. That tells me that the job was done in sections, heated here, not heated there. The metal has expanded and cooled at different rates. Got a strong spot over here and a weak spot over there. It's going to fail after it gets heated up and cooled down a few times. All it's going to do for you in the future is leak.


----------



## show_time23 (Apr 26, 2010)

Well I decided to jus go ahead with the replacement for a few reasons. Mainly cost and I should have enough for a new car by next year. Now I have another related issue.

My check engine light stayed on after replacing cat. I did a manual check of the obd2 reading and got p1273 which after reading online is very common and can be a pain. I checked the codes again and this time the check engine light flashed 5 times slowly then just stayed on. I tried manually reading the codes several times with the same result (5 flashes).

I read that I should reset my ecm by following some steps that required removing and replacing MAF sensor and then reading the code which should have been P0171. But once again 5 slow flashes and the check engine light stays on.

Any ideas what's happening?


----------



## show_time23 (Apr 26, 2010)

Forget that last comment. After trying different methods I got it to work properly. I reset the ecm and so far the ses light is off. But who knows what tomorrow will bring.

I'll post the results


----------



## show_time23 (Apr 26, 2010)

Correction: I erased the obd2 codes after ecm reset


----------



## show_time23 (Apr 26, 2010)

And P1273, is back :weary:. There's a smell of raw fuel from the tailpipe. Any suggestions?


----------



## show_time23 (Apr 26, 2010)

PROBLEM SOLVED!

Jus passed my E-test!!!! :sunglasses:

Don't know which one of these fixes did it but, cleaning my MAF was the last thing I did.

Here's what I did:

After replacing catalytic converter
-Replaced spark plugs
-Replaced air filter
-Submerged a/f sensor in gasoline overnight (cleared codes and ses came back)
-Patched exhaust leak near flex pipe/Downstream o2 sensor
-Cleaned throttle body
-Cleaned MAF

-Performed idle relearn, then I reset the ecu (remove MAF method)

Drove for a few days and SES stayed off

I hope this helps :blush:


----------



## Tvilayhane (Aug 1, 2018)

The exhaust leak from your flex pipe was definitely the problem that caused your vehicle to trigger the p1273 mil code. Normally everyone confuses p1273/1283 for an O2 sensor malfunction.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

How's the performance with your new header? You should notice a nice improvement at mid-range and up.


----------

